# Il Regolamento Ufficiale di Milan World | Ac Milan Forum



## Livestrong (10 Agosto 2012)

*Il Forum*

Milan World nasce nel 2002 sulla piattaforma di forumfree, QUI puoi visitare il Nostro Museo, la Storia di Milan World, ciò che siamo stati per 10 lunghissimi e intensissimi anni. La community rossonera si sposta nel corso del 2012 sulla piattaforma attuale, vBulletin, grazie ad @Admin, che investe tempo e passione in questo ambizioso progetto, e a tutti quelli che hanno contribuito a costruire questa nuova piattaforma forum & blog. Qui sono ben accette tutte le idee: i più convinti sostenitori della società potranno discutere, sempre nel rispetto delle regole, con altri tifosi con idee del tutto diverse, ma uniti sempre dalla passione a tinte rossonere. QUI potete trovare la nostra filosofia rinchiusa in un unico topic. 

*1) Norme generali di Comportamento*

NON è concesso:

1.1- Insultare altri utenti. La presa in giro amichevole tra utenti che si conoscono e rispettano non rientra evidentemente in questa regola;

1.2- Bestemmiare, insultare personaggi noti, augurare loro la morte, anche solo attraverso la scelta di nickname offensivi, e più in generale utilizzare un linguaggio da maleducati. Per prevenire questo problema esiste l'autocensura su alcune parole,che non devono comunque essere utilizzate. Se vengono sfruttate "Involontariamente" poi non modificate dallo stesso utente che ha scritto, questo sarà richiamato. Così come cercare di evitare la censura, mettendo punti tra le lettere. Anche questo è contro il regolamento.

1.3- Svilire credenze religiose, politiche o culturali altrui. È vietato anche il razzismo, verso stranieri o italiani di altre regioni, e più in generale il concetto in sè di denigrazione;

1.4- Assumere posizioni di contestazione pubblica verso lo Staff del forum, tramite l'apertura di topic, di firme/avatar nei propri profili o la calunnia nella chat in home del sito, al solo scopo di creare tensione e di destabilizzare la normale e civile convivenza sul forum; per informazioni su eventuali contestazioni si rimanda al punto 2 del regolamento;

1.5- Aprire topic in cui si fa riferimento a questioni/liti private, con staffer od utenti e più in generale topic che potrebbero causare la nascita di polemiche sterili all'intero del forum;

1.6- Pubblicare e/o richiedere:

- Codici seriali di software commerciali
- Link a siti warez e contenenti materiale che violi le leggi sul copyright e sul diritto d'autore
- Codici o procedure per sproteggere in maniera illegale apparati (ad esempio autoradio, cellulari, apparati Connect, telefonini)
- Link per il download di materiale coperto da copyright attraverso programmi p2p. (ad esempio DTE, ePER, eLearn, Aggiornamenti Connect)
- Link per lo ********* di partite di qualsiasi sport, anche in tagboard
Detto materiale verrà immediatamente rimosso a giudizio insindacabile dello staff.

1.7- La pubblicazione di link a forum esterni, fatta eccezione per collegamenti _embedded_ ad immagini o video. 

1.8- Postare al solo e palese fine di incrementare il numero dei propri messaggi;

1.9- "Urlare" all'interno dei topic (Utilizzo del Caps Lock);

1.10- Pubblicare commenti o materiale di qualsiasi tipo non rispettante le attuali leggi in vigore isul territorio Italiano;

1.11- Postare emoticons di grandi dimensioni nella chat;

1.12- Postare notizie prese da altri siti senza citarne la fonte;

1.13- Postare immagini e/o video di nudo integrale o scene di pornografia in qualsiasi sezione del forum;

1.14- Postare contenuti copiati da altri siti, inerenti qualsiasi tematica. Per altre info clicca QUI

*NOTA A MARGINE*: Visto che ci piacerebbe ricevere visite anche dall'estero, chiediamo agli utenti di usare meno abbreviazioni possibili, in modo tale da permettere al traduttore di poter fornire un'esperienza visiva buona anche a chi ci segue dall'estero e non ha molta dimestichezza con l'italiano.


_In caso di infrazione delle sopracitate norme:_

La deliberata inosservanza di quanto riportato può comportare diverse sanzioni, dal semplice richiamo all'immediato bannaggio. Anche in questo caso il giudizio insindacabile sarà quello dei Moderatori del forum.

Piccola nota a margine sull'utilizzo del turpiloquio: nel forum è presente l'autocensura su alcune parole considerate negative per la community. In caso tu scriva una di queste espressioni, tale parola verra sostituita da alcuni asterischi. Visto che Milan World è un forum che punta sulla qualità, tuttavia, i Moderatori si riservano il diritto di sanzionare e successivamente bannare temporaneamente coloro i quali facciano un uso smodato dell'autocensura: non vogliamo, evidentemente, un forum pieno di asterischi.

*2) Contestazioni*

L'operato dei moderatori è insindacabile e può essere giudicato solo dagli Amministratori del forum.
E' comunque permesso chiedere spiegazioni, NON utilizzando però lo spazio pubblico del forum. Eventuali contestazioni vanno effettuate tramite contatto Social (se presente) o comunque tramite i messaggi interni (MP) e comunque sempre in forma privata. Verrà immediatamente chiuso ogni thread avente come oggetto argomenti di contestazione in chiave polemica. Chi dovesse insistere in simile atteggiamento, verrà immediatamente allontanato dal forum secondo l'insindacabile giudizio dei moderatori/amministratori.
Il motivo di questo è principalmente di ordine pubblico: aprire topic dichiaratamente polemici di certo non aiuta a mantenere costruttivo il clima del forum. D'altro canto, nella comunicazione privata tra utente e moderatore-amministratore diviene più semplice poter chiarire le posizioni divergenti e, se possibile, cercare punti d'incontro costruttivi.

Gli utenti che infrangeranno il regolamento verranno spesso richiamati in pubblico. Questo avverrà principalmente per far capire agli utenti in generale cosa è accettato all'interno del Forum e cosa invece non è tollerato, cioè quali sono gli atteggiamenti che infrangono il regolamento e quelli che non lo infrangono.


*3) Apertura nuove discussioni e funzione ricerca*

Quando vuoi aprire una nuova discussione sii certo della sezione in cui metterla; se hai dubbi sulla sezione in cui mettere il thread puoi contattare lo staff del forum, che ti indirizzerà al meglio. Prima di aprire discussioni è buona norma controllare che non siano già presenti thread di uguale argomento: per fare questo puoi utilizzare la funzione di ricerca del forum, facilmente accessibile in alto a destra.


*4) Chiusura discussioni*

Verrà chiusa ogni discussione nella quale è presente anche un solo post non concordante con il paragrafo 1 del regolamento, a discrezione dei moderatori. Ovviamente, verranno invece _cancellati_ i topic doppione, quelli ossia già presenti nel forum. Questa operazione di eliminazione può farla, come novità di vbullettin, anche l'utente che ha aperto la discussione stessa: questo per facilitare la pulizia delle sezioni del forum e per responsabilizzare gli utenti su una questione all'apparenza semplice ma nella sostanza molto importante.

Ad ogni modo, quando una discussione verrà chiusa, l'utente che l'ha aperta potrà contattare il moderatore che l'ha chiusa (e solo lui) per chiedere eventuali chiarimenti e/o spiegazioni.


*5) Segnalazione*

Un sistema di ingranaggi ben oleato non ha bisogno di alcuna interferenza esterna: ecco perchè sono gli utenti i primi veri moderatori del forum. Ogni utente ha il diritto e dovere di segnalare tramite messaggistica privata o Social Network, a uno qualsiasi dei moderatori, mettendo nel messaggio stesso un link al post in questione, un'eventuale infrazione del regolamento. 

Il modo più semplice di contattare un moderatore, giova ricordarlo, è quello di cliccare sul collegamento in homepage del forum, precisamente su "Visualizza Leader Forum". Il link diretto è QUESTO

*6) Ban degli utenti e sanzioni*

Moderatori o Amministratori procederanno, a loro insindacabile giudizio, al ban di tutti gli utenti che non rispettano il regolamento e che generano un clima non idoneo al forum. 

Come già scritto in precedenza, si procederà dapprima a diversi richiami e, qualora l'infrazione proseguisse, al ban diretto dell'utente. Un utente al primo ban sul circuito non potrà accedere al forum per 30 giorni; chi, invece, sarà alla seconda sanzione non potrà collegarsi per 90 giorni; infine, alla terza sanzione, il ban sarà *definitivo* e insindacabile. 

Gli utenti bannati, per ovvi motivi, non potranno reiscriversi con nuovi nickname. Eventuali tentativi di nuova iscrizione con lo scopo di evitare il ban saranno puniti con un cartellino rosso definitivo: tali utenti non potranno più accedere al forum.

Forumfree, nella gestione dei ban, lascia molto a desiderare; perciò, a qualcuno, potrebbe venire la tentazione di provare comunque a gabbare lo staff e la Community. Lo Staff, tuttavia, assicura che su vBulletin le cose sono diverse: scopriremo subito eventuali tentativi di questo tipo e procederemo a ban più aggressivi di quelli citati sopra.

Qualora tu risultassi nella lista dei bannati di Milan World da prima della creazione di questo forum su vbulletin, sei pregato di contattare i Moderatori prima di iscriverti: essi deciderano, insieme al resto dello staff, se permetterti di partecipare o meno al forum. Qualora tu sia bannato sulla vecchia piattaforma di forumfree e ti reiscriva qui senza fare ciò, verrai immediatamente allontanato definitivamente.


*7) Iscrizione ai gruppi utente e breve descrizione*

Come avrai modo di scoprire da solo, potrai decidere autonomamente in quale gruppo utente poter entrare. Eventualmente, potrai anche sottoporre la creazione di nuovi gruppi utente ai moderatori; questi ultimi, in seguito a una breve discussione all'interno dello staff, decideranno se assecondare la tua richiesta o meno.

Procediamo dunque a una breve descrizione dei Moderatori e dei Collaboratori.


I Moderatori verificano che discussioni troppo accese non degenerino oltre i limiti di una civile e razionale discussione. Il loro giudizio è insindacabile e ne dovranno rispondere solo agli amministratori. Per contestazioni sul loro operato vedere la voce "contestazioni" (punto "2"). I moderatori si occupano di tutte le sezioni del forum ed hanno ampi poteri all'interno di esso, vigilano e aiutano i nuovi utenti a comprenderne le dinamiche ed il funzionamento.

I Collaboratori sono affiliati direttamente con lo staff. Il loro compito è quello di proporre sempre nuove discussioni e segnalare le infrazioni del regolamento allo staff. In questo gruppo sono presenti anche i newser, ossia coloro che riportano le notizie dal web.

Potrai iscriverti ai gruppi utente da QUI. Una volta che hai scelto il tuo gruppo utente, puoi scegliere il tuo gruppo utente primario, quello con cui sarai riconosciuto, tramite il tuo profilo. Attenzione: anche se ti iscrivi ad un gruppo, se non cambi l'impostazione resterai nel gruppo utente principale predefinito, ossia quello del tifoso.

*8) Accettazione del regolamento e proposte di modifica*

Ogni utente che scrive su Milan World accetta implicitamente il regolamento, senza obiezione alcuna. Qualora vi fossero dubbi su alcune norme siete pregati di contattare i Moderatori del forum, i quali sapranno certamente dissipare ogni vostro dubbio. Per eventuali proposte riguardo alla modifica del regolamento puoi contattare privatamente Amministratori o Moderatori oppure aprire un topic nella sezione Regolamento e Comunicazioni.


*9) Reputazione*

Una delle novità del nuovo forum è l'implementazione della reputazione al posto dei bottoni "like" che hai già imparato a conoscere. Sostanzialmente il funzionamento è analogo: potrai lasciare un punto di reputazione all'utente con il quale ti trovi d'accordo semplicemente premendo sul pulsante con il simbolo della stessa in fondo ad ogni post. 

Lasciare reputazione negativa è permesso, ma è vietato coalizzarsi contro uno o più utenti solo con il fine di abbassare la reputazione a quest ultimo: qualora i moderatori si accorgessero di eventuali "accordi" in questo senso procederanno a proibire agli utenti in questione di dare e ricevere punti reputazione.

Piccola nota a margine: cerca di usare con parsimonia la reputazione e di usarla come vero e proprio strumento di feedback, non solo di espressione del tuo gradimento. 

Per evitare un uso smodato della reputazione, inoltre, il forum accetta il rilascio della reputazione solo ad utenti con almeno 50 messaggi; inoltre, ogni utente, potrà lasciare un massimo di 5 reputazioni positive al giorno.


*10) Avatar e Firme*


Gli utenti sono pregati di rispettare le seguenti restrizioni per quanto concerne le dimensioni di avatar e firme, che devono essere non animati:

Avatar: 

Altezza massima: 200 px, larghezza massima 159 px. Dimensione: 15 kb.

Firme:

1 immagine sola, nessun video.

Ovviamente, potrai mettere ogni genere di citazione, scritta, ecc.

*Attenzione: In caso tu abbia problemi a cambiare avatar e/o firma, caricali direttamente dal tuo computer, senza mettere link esterni. 
*

*11) Bottoni Like e Condivisione*

Per mettere il "mi piace" su facebook oppure seguire su twitter, invece, bisogna cliccare sui collegamenti in cima al forum, sotto al banner.

*12) Tifosi Non Milanisti*

Una caratteristica unica di Milan World è che questa piattaforma accetta ogni tipo di tifoso. Sei Juventino, Lucchese, Interista, Pisano? Sei comunque il benvenuto. L'importante è che tu rispetti i nostri utenti di fede rossonera, evitando provocazioni e discussioni stucchevoli.

*13) Lista Ignore*

Per evitare polemiche sterili, puoi utilizzare in qualsiasi momento la funzione "ignore", che ti permetterà di vedere oscurato qualsiasi messaggio di qualsiasi utente, esclusi i moderatori e gli admin. Detto questo, anche se tu avessi un utente x nella tua lista "ignore", vedrai comunque i topic aperti di lui, sempre con i suoi messaggi non visualizzati.

*14) Svuotare la cartella dei messaggi privati*

http://www.milanworld.net/threads/569-Messaggi-privati-degli-utenti-cartella-piena-cosa-fare

_Una serena e piacevole permanenza sul primo vero forum milanista al Mondo, Milan World._

*15) Postare News, video e commento personale
*
- Copiare ed incollare news da altri fonti, come è stato scritto nel punto 1.14, NON è possibile. Tuttavia, se si vuole aprire un topic e postare una notizia, si può farlo scrivendo la notizia con le proprie parole.

Esempio: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-su-vertonghen-del-tottenham-scadenza-nel-2016-a-vt21982.html

- Per commentare la news che avete postato, è necessario scrivere la propria opinione come secondo post. In modo da tenere in ordine e non creare confusione.

- Per aggiungere video, è necessario farlo aprendo un topic descrivendo il tema del video ed aggiungere il video come secondo post. Alla fine del titolo scrivete: VIDEO.

Es: http://www.milanworld.net/bielsa-si-siede-su-un-caffe-e-si-scotta-video-vt21898.html



Milan World Staff


----------

